# Acer o Lenovo ?



## juanma (Jun 1, 2010)

Buenas, estoy por comprarme una notebook, y estoy viendo algo en  mercadolibre.

Estoy entre estas 2, esta Acer:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-85928119-notebook-acer-as-5542-athlon-64-iix2-20-m300-hd320-3gb-156-_JM_

O  esta Lenovo
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-87153458-notebook-lenovo-3000-g550-250gb-22ghz-2gb-ddr3-wifi-web-dvd-_JM_
Acer  U$S729 vs Lenovo U$S681

Hay casi U$S50 de diferenticia entre  precios, pero tienen casi las 
Es mas, la notebook Lenovo cuanta con  una memoria RAM mas rapida...
Cual me recomendarian?

No es para llenarla de juegos ni esas cosas, sino para algunos simuladores de la facultad y algo de ocio.

Que detalles tienen en cuenta a la hora de comprar una notebook? A parte de RAM, ROM y velocidad del micro.

Saludos

PD: no recuerdo si este tipo de post incumple con alguna norma, de ser asi, lo saco sin ningun problema


----------



## lubeck (Jun 1, 2010)

Dificil decidir....


yo compraria la lenovo....

saludos...


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 1, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> Buenas, estoy por comprarme una notebook, y estoy viendo algo en  mercadolibre.
> 
> Estoy entre estas 2, esta Acer:
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-85928119-notebook-acer-as-5542-athlon-64-iix2-20-m300-hd320-3gb-156-_JM_
> ...



Yo te recomiendo Dell.
Sds.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 1, 2010)

> Yo te recomiendo Dell.



Yo tambien ....

El portátil que mas me ha durado es un Dell....

y les doy uso rudo....

saludos...


----------



## ernestogn (Jun 1, 2010)

La Acer 5542 es una exelente maquina, yo vendi unas cuantas. 
las Dell son caras al santo boton y no aportan nada .


----------



## Electronec (Jun 1, 2010)

El Lenovo que a fin de cuentas es IBM.

Saludos.


----------



## fsv (Jun 1, 2010)

Tengo un acer y la verdad que no me disgusta, pero también tiene que ver que tipo de placa llevas 32 o 64 bits y, el lenovo es ddr3, eso no esta mal, pero de todas maneras contando con mi opinión intel me gusta mas.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 1, 2010)

ernestogn dijo:


> La Acer 5542 es una exelente maquina, yo vendi unas cuantas.
> las Dell son caras al santo boton y no aportan nada .



Es un tema complicado. En mi caso, la pague barata por descuentos de mi banco y Fravega, en 10 cuotas y sin interes. Luego, que es barato o que es caro ? no ? Primero deberiamos definir eso. Y darle valor (que no es su precio) al producto, nuevamente es complicado. He escuchado miles de quejas de un monton de marcas, salvo de Toshiba, Sony o Dell. No incluyo a Apple, ya que es obvio. Tengo conocidos y compañeros de trabajo que usan Dell y vuelven a comprar cada vez que la cambian. Y desde que tengo la laptop, solo me da satisfacciones, asi que, por eso la recomiendo. 
Creo que mi proxima desktop, tambien va a ser Dell. Ahora si es cara o barata, al cuete o al petardo, no lo se ......habria que ver estadisticas de usuarios o rankings de confiabilidad tipo JDPower (no se si alguno lo conoce). No lo he hecho, si con autos, donde ahi se ve como los alemanes y japoneses hacen coches y el resto, chatarra.
Sds.


----------



## juanma (Jun 1, 2010)

Pero que parametros comparan o ven cuando compran una notebook?
Aparte de los archiconocidos RAM, ROM, y velocidad del micro.

Hay algo mas que deba tener en cuenta?

Alguien puede hacer una comparacion *objetiva* entre los chips? Uno es Intel y otro AMD.

Voy a comprar algo acorde al uso que le voy a dar, por eso nada exorbitante.

Gracias de todas maneras por las apreciaciones


----------



## Cacho (Jun 1, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> Alguien puede hacer una comparacion *objetiva* entre los chips? Uno es Intel y otro AMD.



Vi que uno era AMD y el otro uno de esa compañía... em... ¿cómo se llamaba?
Sí: Mi opinión no será objetiva. Yo escribo desde una Acer Aspire 5100-5033, Turion64x2 (tiene un par de años de comprada ya) y no he tenido nunca problemas. Es más, nunca he tenido problemas con AMD. Dejé de buscar Intel por precio y ventajas que son inexistentes.

Es más, acá te dejo un link donde podés ver las características de los Turion que puede tener la notebook de la publicación. Encontrar info en la web de AMD es muy fácil. En la de Intel... arreglátelas: Sigue la política de Mocosoft de "usuario=tarado". Otro punto en contra para estos muchachos.


Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 1, 2010)

Noo... yo me referia a una comparacion en su funcionamiento, si calientan, tienen colgadas, etc., satisfaccion de usuarios (por eso hay empresas especializadas como JDPower, que se dedican a realizar estas estadisticas), tambien comparar posventa, soporte, etc.
Dell tiene maquinas con AMD y con INTEL, para los 2 gustos....
Sds.


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 1, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> . . . con AMD y con INTEL . . .



Personalmente me enfocaria en las caracteristicas del procesador para escoger el mejor equipo. Informate de las carasteristicas de el procesador de AMD en: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Athlon_II, y sobre las del procesador de Intel en: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_Dual-Core

Tambien quiero agregar que la marca Pentium se asigno para los procesadores Intel de gama baja, y eso puede influir en la decision.

Ademas, no olvide que el sistema operativo instalado sea la version de 64 bits y no la de 32 bits, como suele suceder.


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola, yo tengo una pc con intel... me taba por comprar una amd son unas maquinas realmente bajo costo y casi mismas prestaciones... es como decir nike (use toda la vida) y ringo, nike $450- cuerina, ringo porque es nacional $250- pero cuero y muy buena calidad, en si mejor que nike para trabajar para chetear quedate con la nike ... asi que no te dejes engañar por marcas y eso... yo me quedaria con la AMD.

Saludos


----------



## jalva (Jun 1, 2010)

En el trabajo somos 12 técnicos, todos tenemos notebook, la mejor lejos Dell, luego Lenovo, las Acer JAMAS....!  son Muy frágiles....!
Por favor NO te compres una Acer..!


----------



## deivymx (Jun 1, 2010)

Te garantizo que lenovo es infinitamente superior que acer , aqui en el trabajo tenemos puras ibm  y creeme que les dan mala vida y son pocas las fallas  , yo traigo una desde hace 5 años y nunca se me ha descompuesto , asi que animate y comprate una lenovo


Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 1, 2010)

IBM
Toshiba...
Pero ya de perdis, la lenovo...


----------



## Nepper (Jun 1, 2010)

wow!, que revelaciones!!!
Yo te escribo desde una ACER 7520-5750 de 17" 

En su momento era muy sarpada, pero ahora se podría decir que está corta de ram...

En fin, le recomende a un amigo una ACER porque por precio no había nada parecido... bueno, una HP con intel y video dedicado GeForce, pero la acer de mi amigo tenía una ATI y una AMD...
En fin, me encantó la calidad de la ACER, se podría decir que le exijo demasiado, pero jamas un problema técnico.
Yo personalmente la defiendo con bastante razonamiento. Realmente no puedo decir nada de las Lenovo, pero al ser una marca alternativa (como acer) estas son buenas y baratas.... eso es lo que aprendi al querer comprarme esta...
No se lénovo, pero hacer es industria nacional, si querés contribuir por ese lado, es un punto a tener en cuenta. (bueno, solamente las ensamblan acá nada mas)

Tendrías que ver tal vez el tema de los drivers, para acer se consiguen en las paginas oficiales, no como HP, que la de un amigo del laburo me está dando muchos problemas de configuración de harware...

Si no, mandale linux a muerte...
Por cierto, tambien tengo instalado el Ubuntu 10.04 y anda de maravilla, reconoce todo solo...

Mi recomendación: ACER

Editado: Fijate si te cobran el Sistema operativo, tal vez te viene con windows 7 y pensas volarselo por un XP... entonces lo compraste al p2d4... no se, vos sabrás...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 2, 2010)

Segun veo, la Acer tiene mejores caracteristicas tecnicas. La combinacion AMD/ATI es muy buena, tiene excelente rendimiento, la calidad grafica es mejor que la de intel indiscutiblemente, realmente es un buen equipo, aunque no se a alguno le a pasado, al taller han llegado varios laptop Acer con "Cancer en el teclado" (El teclado de degenera lentamente, tecla por tecla hasta quedar inservible) y en otros casos, dejan de encender completamente sin motivo aparente.

Las Lenovo son mas duraderas, y las he visto soportando toda clase de abusos. Ademas los equipos Intel tienen mejoras con respecto a AMD en cuestion de temperatura y consumo energético, ademas de tener un excelente rendimiento, aunque no son los mejores en graficos...


----------



## Luis1342 (Jun 2, 2010)

A mi punto de vista y con la misma apreciación que ratmayor,me iria por la lenovo,más por el factor de la temperatura y más siendo una portatil esa sería gran ventaja,varios equipos portatiles presentan fallas (no encienden) por sobrecalentamiento


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 2, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> . . . Ademas los equipos Intel tienen mejoras con respecto a AMD en cuestion de temperatura y consumo energético . . .



Estas equivocado Ratmayor, los procesadores de AMD tiene la tecnologia Cool'n'Quiet; que es una ventaja en ahorro de energia, para un portatil.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool'n'Quiet


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 2, 2010)

Muchachos, no se hagan problemas por los micros, Intel y AMD son buenos ambos. Son los 2 unicos y permanecen en el mercado, no por que sean malos.
La calidad pasa por otro lado, me parece. Mas de un electronico sabe (pero no todo el mundo), que los componentes (micros, memorias, etc.) son fabricadas en serie, en grandes "horneadas" por llamarla de algun modo.
Una vez fabricadas, se separan por su calidad y los de mejor calidad (seleccion A), van a las fuerzas armadas de EEUU.
Lo de segunda va a las fuerzas de seguridad, gobierno, NASA, etc.
Lo de tercera va a las grandes marcas, y cuanto mas grande, mas chance tienen de acceder a los mejores componentes.
Lo de cuarta va a las companias mas chicas.
Lo de quinta, sexta, KK, etc. es lo que te venden para armarte el clone (o lo que tiene adentro el clone que te venden armado)
Dell no solo vende en todo el mundo.
Es la marca Nro. 1 en EEUU (es lo mismo que decir "la marca Nro. 1 en el mundo")
Sds.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 2, 2010)

En términos de obleas de silicio...

El centro de la oblea para el gobierno, La mitad para los fabricantes y el último circulo nos llega a nosotros vía clone...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

Tacatomon
En términos de Obleas o de Donas.... pero del exterior al interior..... jejej


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 3, 2010)

man05drake dijo:


> Estas equivocado Ratmayor, los procesadores de AMD tiene la tecnologia Cool'n'Quiet; que es una ventaja en ahorro de energia, para un portatil.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool'n'Quiet


 
Si, conozco la tecnologia Cool'n'Quiet, sin embargo la mayoria de los laptops HP con procesadores AMD fallan por temperatura y eso lo he comprobado tanto en el taller, como en diversos foros... :estudiando:


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2010)

Pero no falla el proce, fallan los inutiles ingenieros que diseñan el sistema de refrigeración.

Saludos!!!


----------



## deivymx (Jun 3, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pero no falla el proce, fallan los inutiles ingenieros que diseñan el sistema de refrigeración.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Totalmente de acuerdo hay muchas fallas al respecto por el  excesivo calentamiento de los equipos , y esto  no solo se ven en una marca si no en  varias ..

Saludos...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 3, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pero no falla el proce, fallan los inutiles ingenieros que diseñan el sistema de refrigeración.
> 
> Saludos!!!


 
La verdad es que, he visto disipadores de no mas de 20W instalados en procesadores que tienen  hasta 50W de disipasion =S


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jun 3, 2010)

Saludos Juanma,
por las caracteristicas de cada una me inclino mas por la lenovo, procesador Intel.


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 10, 2010)

Intel a perdido terreno frente a AMD por su politica de abaricia e intentando vender caros procesadores de bajo rendimiento, como los Celeron y el Pentium 4; mientras que sus oponentes buscan alcanzar un balance entre precio/performance; ademas en el pasado AMD intentaba seguirle la pista a Intel, pero en la actualidad "se voltio la arepa" y prueba de ello es que el conjunto de instrucciones x86 no ha sido ampliado por Intel sino por AMD.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 10, 2010)

Me encantan esa comparaciones.....
AMD/INTEL
C/basic
Linux/Windows
etc...
nunca se llega a nada porque todas las cosas tienen  sus pros y  contras.... y se resumen a las necesidades del usuario...

Que es mejor una bicicleta o una moto?

la respuesta de la comparacion no seria....

cuanto tienes en la bolsa y puedes pagar?
para que vas a necesitar la bicicleta o la moto?
Que te gusta mas pedalear o echar gasolina?

compra la compu que te alcance y te guste....
al final no vas a notar la diferencia.... 
la duracion de tu compu se resuelve con la siguiente formula:

La duracion es directamente proporcional al cuidado/uso que le des....

eso si.... procura que tenga garantia....

saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 10, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Me encantan esa comparaciones.....
> AMD/INTEL
> C/basic
> Linux/Windows
> ...



+1

¡No se te olvide la garantía! 

PS: Una cosa es hacer comparaciones y otra cosa es *Decir las verdades acerca del Hardware*


----------



## joakiy (Jun 13, 2010)

Yo me decanto por el portátil Lenovo, los Acer nunca me han ofrecido confianza, aún no conozco ninguno que no haya pasado por el SAT en periodo de garantía.


----------



## Nepper (Jun 15, 2010)

yo pasé correctamente el periodo de garantía! hace 4 años que la tengo y formatíe el windows 1 sola vez por problemas de windows...
ahora, que tengo que admitir, un amigo se compro una acer con video dedicado que le recomendé, todo con "tecnología alternativa" o sea, las que no son las Fuertes en mercadeo, tal cómo AMD y Ati, y lo que le sucede es que al jugar unas horas se le cuelga por completo... estrañamente esto no lo hace cuando jugamos en red... El la usa solo para juegos y multimedia, mientras que yo la uso para trabajos de todo tipo y entretenimiento sin exigencias... (yo soy técnico, el no)

Bueno,  la cosa es que a mi me anda perfecto, y eso que al disco rígido le pegué unas formateadas que estube 1 semana reescribiendo el disco... se bancó todo esa PC... ahora está con windows y linux y anda de maravilla...

Igual aprovecho una cosa ¿que expereriencia tienen con las HP? ¿se las bancan? Porque no conozco una sola HP que no se haya roto, solo una, pero era pentium 3 y la usaba yo ;p


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2010)

Otra Acer con 2 años y poco más.
Pasó la garantía sin problemas y no le reinstalé el Windows todavía (le achuré el Vista Professional que traía originalmente y la dejé con XP). Ya tendría que reinstalarlo...

Por el hardware, salvo pelusa en el disipador, nunca tuvo ningún problema, y de HP nadie me ha dicho muchas cosas buenas...

Saludos


----------



## ice7904 (Jun 15, 2010)

si la vas a dejar con el lippus te estabien la acer para windows la lenovo por que trae el procesador de intel el amd no me gusta para windows  la lenovo es mas rapida


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 15, 2010)

ice7904 dijo:


> si la vas a dejar con el lippus te estabien la acer para windows la lenovo por que trae el procesador de intel el amd no me gusta para windows la lenovo es mas rapida


Como asi? ambos procesadores tienen amplia compatibilidad con windows, incluso, windows fue uno de los primeros en adoptar la arquitectura 64bits de AMD


----------



## ice7904 (Jun 16, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> Como asi? ambos procesadores tienen amplia compatibilidad con windows, incluso, windows fue uno de los primeros en adoptar la arquitectura 64bits de AMD



tienes toda la razon encuanto a las compatibilidad la diferencia es la velocidad y la tendencia de windows a guardar todo el el registro y alentarte el sistema conforme pasa el tiempo


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 16, 2010)

ice7904 dijo:


> . . . la tendencia de windows a guardar todo el el registro y alentarte el sistema conforme pasa el tiempo



Tengo un portatil Acer Aspire 5517, con disco duro de 250GB, 3GB de memoria y WinXP con Isso 5 (no me gusto el Vista que tenia preinstalado); y le he instalado el TuneUp para que realice el mantenimiento del sistema  periodicamente; tambien le he desactivado el archivo de paginacion, para evitar ese problema que dices (lo recomiendo si tienen mas de 1 GB de memoria).


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2010)

Esas comparaciones si se me hacen interesantes...

Windows XP vs Windows Vista

Se supone que es el mismo producto pero mejorado....

Mejorado me pregunto??????

a mi tampoco  me gusto.... muy pesado... quizas para otra generacion de computadoras mas veloces quiza....

saludos

saludos....


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 16, 2010)

Acá dicen las verdades sobre el W Vista. Personalmente, en lugar de actualizar de XP a Vista, me salte A W7 XD

Saludos1!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2010)

Ya lo lei... confirmo mis sospechas...



> en lugar de actualizar de XP a Vista, me salte A W7



Creo que eso voy a hacer  o esperarme a una mejora mas al W7

Gracias tacatomon

pd.  me cuesta mucho escribir tu nick jejejej...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> pd.  me cuesta mucho escribir tu nick jejejej...


No te hagas drama, escribí cualquier cosa que más o menos te salga de los dedos y se entiende que le hablás a él.
La otra opción es decirle "Tacato", "Taca" o Mr. T. 

Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 16, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> . . . Se supone que es el mismo producto pero mejorado....
> 
> Mejorado me pregunto?????? . . .



Los productos de Microsoft carecen de continuidad o dicho de otra forma, los productos nuevos pierden compatibilidad con los anteriores, y es por esa razon que cada vez que sale un nuevo Office, o un nuevo Mazinger (Messenger), y la version vieja pierde su funcionalidad.

En mi opinion prefiero primero el open-software, porque aunque el software este desactulizado, la funcionalidad no se pierde y es compatible con los recientes.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 16, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Lubeck dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Difícil?
De donde, No puede ser más fácil!!! Tacatomon, Tacatomon, Tacatomon, Tacatomon, Takato+Digimon= Tacatomon!!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2010)

> Los productos de Microsoft carecen de continuidad o dicho de otra forma, los productos nuevos pierden compatibilidad con los anteriores



concuerdo contigo.... hay que planear mucho el cambio de uno a otro.... 
y sobretodo con el hardware y el software de uso corriente....

saludos...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 23, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Creo que eso voy a hacer o esperarme a una mejora mas al W7


Yo estoy usando el W7 desde la version beta, y realmente es un gran sistema (perdon a los que usan linux) El windows vista, si lo llame "cariñosamente"* Virus Vista* siempre fue un problema de compatibilidad con TODO, el sistema se ponia insoportablemente lento sin razon aparente y un sin numero de fallos. Cuando salio la version final de W7 "erradique" al XP de mi casa y no me arrepiento de haberlo hecho.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> Yo estoy usando el W7 desde la version beta, y realmente es un gran sistema (perdon a los que usan linux) El windows vista, si lo llame "cariñosamente"* Virus Vista* siempre fue un problema de compatibilidad con TODO, el sistema se ponia insoportablemente lento sin razon aparente y un sin numero de fallos. Cuando salio la version final de W7 "erradique" al XP de mi casa y no me arrepiento de haberlo hecho.



Otro user satisfecho!!! 
A punto estuve de instalar Wvista. Que bueno que me salte!!!


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jun 24, 2010)

Saludos estimados colegas,

Yo estoy de acuerdo con ratmayor tambien he usado los tres sistemas operativos de Microsoft y me quedo con Windows 7. Todo los programas que yo utilizo los he podido instalar sin ningun problema como los simuladores, programadores quemadores etc.


----------



## juanma (Jun 24, 2010)

Buenas gente, me perdi de mucho por lo que veo! No me llegan las notificaciones de respuesta.

Les comento, me compre la Lenovo, y la verdad, 10 puntos.
Una vez que instale MATLAB y comience a procesar imagenes, podre decir que tan bien anda.

Elegi esta porque como no va a ser para games, no es tan determinante una placa de video. Lenovo tiene memoria RAM DDR3, y costaba menos.

Voy a reconocer que la notebook Acer es un poco mas atractiva visualemente, pero despues de eso, estoy muy conforme con lo que compre. (ya le instale el W7 y varios programas, todo sin problemas).

Saludos!


----------

